# Recommend good Carvery/Restaurant Cork City



## Deise Doll (24 Feb 2009)

Meeting some Welsh Friends in Cork on Sunday could someone recomment somewhere nice for lunch.


----------



## hizzy (24 Feb 2009)

Hi Deise Doll;

You could try cornstore, its not carvery, but the food is lovely.

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## Deise Doll (24 Feb 2009)

Thanks Hizzy, whereabouts is it?


----------



## g1g (24 Feb 2009)

I think Clancys on Princes Street do carvery (021)4276097


----------



## bleary (24 Feb 2009)

heard good reports of Annies (gastroPub) up near sundays well


----------



## fitzg (25 Feb 2009)

Hi Deise Doll

The cornstore is on the coal quay, opposite TK Maxx.

Went there for a meal after a wedding recently and it was good


----------



## Ciadan (25 Feb 2009)

Reardan's on Washington Street or Clancy's on Princes Street both do nice carvery lunch.  Also Souths bar in the Imperial Hotel on South Mall.  All these places are city centre.


----------



## Mumha (26 Feb 2009)

Ciadan said:


> Reardan's on Washington Street or Clancy's on Princes Street both do nice carvery lunch. Also Souths bar in the Imperial Hotel on South Mall. All these places are city centre.


 
Actually there's a grill attached to the Imperial that is supposed to be good, as opposed to Souths.

Luigi Malones by the Opera House is good.

I've heard good things (tho i haven't been)  about the Sunday lunch at [broken link removed] which is by Shandon. Might need to book.


----------



## Bronte (26 Feb 2009)

My family really liked the food at the Boardwalk cafe in December.


----------



## macnas (4 Mar 2009)

Is Jacques restraunt open lunchtime sundays? Any recommendations for sunday lunch?


----------



## lauras (12 Nov 2011)

The Commons Inn in Blackpool has a brilliant carvery every Sunday.. went there with my family two weeks ago. Its not in the city centre but its not far out, only about five minute car journey... its worth the spin. Its very reasonable and the food is gorgeous, restaurant standard... would recommend it to everybody.


----------



## Firefly (15 Nov 2011)

lauras said:


> The Commons Inn in Blackpool has a brilliant carvery every Sunday.. went there with my family two weeks ago. Its not in the city centre but its not far out, only about five minute car journey... its worth the spin. Its very reasonable and the food is gorgeous, restaurant standard... would recommend it to everybody.



Just don't bring the car


----------

